# REALLY NO 22 ammo



## rrrrdddd (Oct 5, 2008)

The answer to your first question is yes. Most people are afraid of our government. This bunch is like no other in our history. There are several powerful people from New York, California, Chicago, and Washington DC that make it very clear, they want a total gun ban. And yes even our president. The voters in these states are probably not going to vote these people out. We are going to have a hell of a fight in the next four years with these liberal socialist. We have to win the 2014 elections in the house and senate.


----------



## Curve1 (Nov 25, 2009)

Republicans have been guilty of infringing upon our rights as well. It's sad that a leftist president as Obama could even be elected.
We've not had a decent president since Ronald Reagan. Bush gave us the Patriot Act and the Bail Outs. We need leaders like Rand Paul from Kentucky. Maybe the Republican Party would have a chance of returning to Constitutional principles it once upheld.
Most folks dont know the Republican party passed laws ending slavery before the Civil War and also passed Civil Rights leglislation, but it all was wiped out by the party of the KKK [Democrats].
Now the Democrat party wants us all on their Government Plantation while the Republican Party has failed to take a stand with any kind of substance. Until we return to the Constitution as Rand Paul and others suggest, all will be lost..simple as that.
Somebody once said.." A people that are willing to give up their freedom to the government in return for security, deserve neither"


----------



## threetoe (May 13, 2011)

THE DEMOCRATS ARE SATIN HIMSELF.!!!
Instead of bashing Republicans we need to FOCUS on the enemy. ANYONE who votes Democrat.

Do you EVER hear Democrats demanding crooked Democrats to resign or step down? NO!!

They know that WINNING is the ONLY thing.
THEY ARE THE MINORITY no matter what BS we get from the media.

While we demand accountability of Republicans, the Democrats circle the wagons and protect their own. (Until there is a huge outcry when they will ACT like they are righteous and turn on the one who made the mistake).

Of all the last 7 mass murders in our country, (Columbine, Sandy Hook, Aurora, Fort Hood etc.)
EVERY ONE WAS A LIBERAL/Progressive Democrat. Several were OWS nut jobs.

Don't you see the picture?

Quit carrying on as the media does. "It's Bushes fault".

In 5 years this country has gone down hill. FAST.
Inflation is huge even though the media says we are in a recovery. Ask yourself, how much has the price of EVERYTHING increased in the last 5 years?

No inflation? Yea right.

Do you even see what's happening in Cypress?


----------



## deadx (Aug 6, 2002)

abe archer said:


> Are we all that afraid of the government we are buying everything in sight. If you are really worried take some of your ammo money and find the right people to put in congress and help get them there with that money. It is time to take action and action takes money. Fight for what is right.


The problem people we have now were all voted into office. If you think your right to vote is your most precious right then you are sadly mistaken. How many elected servants went back on their word once they were in office? That is why the Founding Fathers went out of their way to make sure that the right to keep and bear arms was firmly ingrained into the Constitution and hopefully into the minds of the people of this country. In 1934, with the passage of the National Firearms Act, the beginning of the rapid erosion of our freedom to bear arms was implemented. It has only gotten worse with one stupid law after another "infringing" on the right to keep and bear arms. The truly scary part about all this is it is the average American that is sick in the head enough to vote for a traitor like Obama. If we want our freedom back we will have to go to war for it. It is our God-given right to throw off our oppressors and "appoint new guards for our future security". Read the Declaration of Independence and see if you don`t see an amazing parallel with the problems we are having today.


----------



## MisterGrubbs (Sep 11, 2009)

I don't see the correlation unfortunately .

Yes...we are all snatching up ammo. Its happened before. People are just making a bigger ****fit about the same old crap.

Guns and ammo are finding their ways back into stock st reasonable prices now.

Our entire government is corrupt. There is no right or wrong side.

Ryan


----------



## Curve1 (Nov 25, 2009)

To take the 2nd Amendment , or any other Constitutional Right for granted, is a terrible mistake.
As deadx pointed out above, we've constantly been losing our freedoms especially at the end of WW1.
Complacency is what will destroy our nation. It is evident the majority of the politicians in DC do not respect nor agree with the Constitution. If we fail to return to the Constitution..all will be lost..no matter what political party we favor. Every nation that has been taken over by Marxism, Communisim ect..has experience exactly what we've experience in the last 80 years.
Supreme Court looking at past court cases to make their rulings..instead of referring to the Constitution/Bill O Rights.
No wonder we're in such a mess. I become more Libertarian as time goes on.


----------



## archerm3 (Jan 4, 2007)

threetoe said:


> THE DEMOCRATS ARE SATIN HIMSELF.!!!
> Instead of bashing Republicans we need to FOCUS on the enemy. ANYONE who votes Democrat.
> 
> Do you EVER hear Democrats demanding crooked Democrats to resign or step down? NO!!
> ...



Hi. Nice to meet you. I'm must be satan. As well as the majority of voters in this country. 

Republicans lost because your ideology is out of touch with normal Americans and continuing to diverge rapidly. I suspect in 10 years there will be no more republican party. 

Start your civil war now if you're gonna do it. Get on with it already.


----------



## Curve1 (Nov 25, 2009)

If one holds to the two party's view on the Constitution, we're in big trouble. The fact that a president with Marxist/Socialist ideals as Obama could be elected is depressing.
Republicans are just a Lighter version of the Democrat's Socialist train. We've ignored the Constitution for many years beginning the escalation with Woodrow Wilson and Teddy Roosevelt....so called "progressives".


----------



## Curve1 (Nov 25, 2009)

If one holds to the two party's view on the Constitution, we're in big trouble. The fact that a president with Marxist/Socialist ideals as Obama could be elected is depressing.
Republicans are just a Lighter version of the Democrat's Socialist train. We've ignored the Constitution for many years beginning the escalation with Woodrow Wilson and Teddy Roosevelt....so called "progressives".


----------



## marshall1 (Feb 4, 2011)

It's not the politicians that scare me if Obama came to get my guns I'd laugh at him! It's the brain washed and power hungry police and military I'd be afraid of. I pray that it never goes that far because I don't want to be faced with a that decision! 

I know there are many great police and military that would never stand for that, but also know that there are many that would follow them off a cliff if they told them. Thank you all service members and police that truly protect and serve and aren't power hungry!


----------



## Curve1 (Nov 25, 2009)

marshall1 said:


> It's not the politicians that scare me if Obama came to get my guns I'd laugh at him! It's the brain washed and power hungry police and military I'd be afraid of. I pray that it never goes that far because I don't want to be faced with a that decision!
> 
> I know there are many great police and military that would never stand for that, but also know that there are many that would follow them off a cliff if they told them. Thank you all service members and police that truly protect and serve and aren't power hungry!



Unless things have changed, the last statistic I read, overwhelming majority of law enforcement officers do not support gun control...why? Because they know it's not going to work.
One thing to remember, the 2nd Amendment was not put in place so we would have the right to hunt but *so we could protect ourselves from tyrants.*

" when people fear the government there is tyranny, when the government fears the people there is liberty"
Thomas Jefferson


----------



## GBG (Mar 4, 2007)

I have a question related to the original thread topic about ammo shortages. Recently when I considered buying a very short ATA compound for hog hunting in thick brush, I noticed several big archery retailers have many of their bows listed as "Backordered, available by MM-DD-2013". Maybe I wasn't aware of this before because I usually shoot trad bows or older compounds and build/repair/maintain much of my own equipment. Are shortages of new compounds this long after deer season normal? I hope so since that would mean the sport of bowhunting is growing fast.


----------



## Pete53 (Dec 5, 2011)

democrats ,if you read this and you voted for a democrat you are a dam fool !


----------



## Curve1 (Nov 25, 2009)

GBG said:


> I have a question related to the original thread topic about ammo shortages. Recently when I considered buying a very short ATA compound for hog hunting in thick brush, I noticed several big archery retailers have many of their bows listed as "Backordered, available by MM-DD-2013". Maybe I wasn't aware of this before because I usually shoot trad bows or older compounds and build/repair/maintain much of my own equipment. Are shortages of new compounds this long after deer season normal? I hope so since that would mean the sport of bowhunting is growing fast.


I shoot traditional bows but I've noticed the shops I go to seem to be low on compounds in stock for a while after hunting season. Should be restocking by late summer.


----------



## Curve1 (Nov 25, 2009)

Pete53 said:


> democrats ,if you read this and you voted for a democrat you are a dam fool !


Well, depends. If you like big government, high taxes, and less freedom ,Socialsism/Marxism then Obama was the right candidate.
If you prefer a lighter Socialist version, then Romney is the man.


----------



## Pete53 (Dec 5, 2011)

at least Romney had a real business background and when he went to college his family paid for it instead of the government and he was a real resident of USA, and from a married american family. no he maybe wasn`t the all around best choice but he was alot better than what these welfare people and liberals voted in .i still believe if you don`t pay taxes you should not be able to vote ,that once was part of the constitution. if that would have still been a law obama would have not got in as the president.


----------



## phantom1 (Dec 14, 2004)

Oh wow, I thought I was going to find a source for 22 ammo or even other ammo!!! Wrong, politics instead of important stuff like ammo.lol If someone broke into my house while I was home and I had to shoot them, I might use my bow instead of my gun so as to conserve ammo for a real emergency!haha! Smile guys, we still live in the best country on earth. Remember to vote in each election and remind others too as well. Pray about who to vote for too, we need all the help we can get! 

Now back to the ammo. If anyone knows where to buy 22 and 243 ammo, please pm me. I promise to buy modest quantities, just a box or two of each.


----------



## abe archer (Mar 2, 2003)

Voting is important. But we also need to help fund the Senator or representives that believe in the 2nd Amendment. Money talks.


----------



## atf (Feb 27, 2013)

phantom1 said:


> Oh wow, I thought I was going to find a source for 22 ammo or even other ammo!!! Wrong, politics instead of important stuff like ammo.lol If someone broke into my house while I was home and I had to shoot them, I might use my bow instead of my gun so as to conserve ammo for a real emergency!haha! Smile guys, we still live in the best country on earth. Remember to vote in each election and remind others too as well. Pray about who to vote for too, we need all the help we can get!
> 
> Now back to the ammo. If anyone knows where to buy 22 and 243 ammo, please pm me. I promise to buy modest quantities, just a box or two of each.


http://www.targetshootingproducts.c...rt=5a&osCsid=0e3c0485227a6269fed67019eaab6f33

in stock bricks start at $40, cases start at $295


----------



## phantom1 (Dec 14, 2004)

Thanks atf!!!! I will check out pronto!


----------



## hophunt (Aug 21, 2007)

A portion of the problem with the ammo shortage is also related to gov't conducting a mass buy in order to create said shortage. So politics and ammo are directly related. Panic on behalf of the consumer does not help the situation, although it is understandable. The interesting thing about the shortages in regards to 22 ammo is that most cops, at least that I know, would tell you that a 17 is more of a threat from a law enforcement perspective due to the round having the ability to make its way through ballistic vest weaving. I can find 17 ammo rather easily (not saying it is cheap). 

In regards to the debate of elctoral process, if you want to fund a fight against insanity, push for the elimination, or atleast realignment, of the electoral college. This is where everything gets lost in translation. during the last two elections the "popular" vote has not matched the electoral college vote. Just my .02 since we are sharing.


----------



## Michael A (Sep 19, 2011)

^^^^^^

spot on!!!


----------



## Arrowwood (Nov 16, 2010)

> during the last two elections the "popular" vote has not matched the electoral college vote


The only president in modern times to win the electoral vote but not the popular vote was Bush in 2000


----------



## John G (May 25, 2013)

You can't beat Santa Clause!


----------



## slingshot06 (May 24, 2013)

Yea I was kinda lost on what the whole gun scare was in America since im stationed in Italy when I went home on leave there was no 22 ammo any where


----------



## Xero (Apr 20, 2013)

If this is inappropriate, let's just delete it, but it's funny, and I'll try to be discrete -- 

Bubba scores a couple cases of hard to find because of the AWB scarce 9mm ammo. He's got it in the bed of the truck and is getting gas. This hot young babe sees the ammo and says to him. "You look like someone who might be willing to barter . . . You want to mess around a bit in exchange for some ammo?" 

Ol' Bubba looks at her, "Sure! What sort of ammo you got?"

:smile_red_bike: -- It's coming down to this! Last check it was starting to ebb a bit.


----------



## davidg1! (Mar 29, 2010)

abe archer said:


> Are we all that afraid of the government we are buying everything in sight. If you are really worried take some of your ammo money and find the right people to put in congress and help get them there with that money. It is time to take action and action takes money. Fight for what is right.


This!!


----------

